# Any 5-9-2s or Problem Solvers?



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra.../73452-27-tritype-archetype-descriptions.html



madhatter said:


> 259 Problem Solver Archetype
> 
> 259
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

My core is 9 and I have 2s in my heart fix and 5s in my head fix.
Still don't know my tritype between 9-5-2 or 9-2-5

Nice to see other problem solvers~ lol


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Type 2w3. 259 is my tritype. Hello fellow problem solvers.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a 5w6 / 592.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

pls do my math homework k thnx :kitteh:


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

I think my dad might be a 592. It's hard to tell. His heart fix is very weak. He is family oriented which makes me think 2 over 3 or 4 and he likes to explain and teach things, and he is very patient.


----------



## Flange78 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine is 592, 5w6 9w1 2w1. I have gotten 9w1 5w6 2w1 as well. I am also an INFJ. :happy:


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a 9w1, 952. Was wondering how many others there were floating around, honestly. Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm a 592. Glad to find some others :kitteh:


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Chesire Tower said:


> Any 5-9-2s or Problem Solvers?


Nope, you're the only one. The Type 4s are very jealous.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

J Squirrel said:


> Nope, you're the only one. The Type 4s are very jealous.


?


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

5-9-2 here :]
I wonder why this tritype has been dubbed "the problem solver" 
and in which ways the order of stacking influences what types of problems we are solving


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

5w6 9w1 2w1


----------



## aerotropic (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm skeptical of the tritype theory, but the 5-2-9 description sounds a lot like me.


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey y'all erc2:

9w8 here. I'm 952 (9w8 5w4 2w1).


----------

